# Well said. And about time.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

http://americanconservativesofcolor.com/flash_post/this-university-president-just-did-what-all-others-should/

I'll bang the drum for this one.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone has common sense!

Too bad judges and politicians don't.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> http://americanconservativesofcolor.com/flash_post/this-university-president-just-did-what-all-others-should/
> 
> I'll bang the drum for this one.
> 
> Ralph


Amen my friend, this is one bandwagon more people need to jump on


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

These protesters must be grandchildren of the protesters trying to stop the Viet Nam war. The difference is thier grandparents had a legitimate gripe. My advice is suck it up and get a degree that is useful and not bachelor of arts degree with a minor in Crayola .


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They guy writing the article may have some common sense but I tell you from being around quite a few 20-30 year olds, friends of my sons, they don't have any common sense period, book sense yea but no common sense.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> They guy writing the article may have some common sense but I tell you from being around quite a few 20-30 year olds, friends of my sons, they don't have any common sense period, book sense yea but no common sense.


Be patient, common sense is developed from making and learning from mistakes. Sadly, the millennials have been fed a lot of BS during their formative years so they may make more mistakes. We grew up in an age where information was filtered through very few outlets in a different economic environment. They have been raised with huge amounts of information and misinformation coming from all over and an economic environment based on entitlements and handouts. They may have to learn harder lessons than we did, but they'll learn them and make changes along the way because they are the future. Thank goodness, they won't be choosing my nursing home.......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Careful....they might


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thwy will be running it though. Staffed up so no one has to do anything. Problem is, whether adding 1,2, or 20 worthless employees, care won't be any better. Cost sure will be up though.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Careful....they might


Nah, my kids are older and I won't last long enough for the millennials to become a serious voting block. It might be a better world though, everything will be free.......If they solve the problem of how to pay for it.


----------

